# Hardware - Belastung beachten oder nicht? Wer macht's heute?



## Fillmore (7. September 2019)

Hallo Forum,

mich würde mal interessieren, wer seine Hardware "beobachtet"?
Sprich: Temperatur bzw. Kühlung, Auslastung etc.

Bei meinem alten PC, habe ich das nie gemacht! War ein schöner Intel i7 4790K und eine ASUS 980.

Mich hat es damals nie interessiert, wie warm die Teile wurden. Hat gute 4 Jahre gehalten.
Doch dann kamen die neuen Spiele. Videoschnitt sollte auch mit dabei sein. Viel PCGH gelesen und im Forum hier und YouTube gelesen/gesehen.
Neuer PC!

Sommer ist vorbei, aber wenn die CPU oder GPU mal Spitze 70 Grad erreicht - nur kurz, gesehen auf dem zweiten Monitor - krieg ich wohl mehr Schweißperlen, als der Chip 

Ich kann ohne die Tools gar nicht mehr entspannt Zocken, da ich immer wissen will, was Sache ist. Schon belastend, da bei mir im Kopf das "Die schalten bei bestimmten Temperaturen ab" nicht angekommen ist!
Schaut ihr da noch drauf? Wenn alles i.d.R. okay ist, macht ihr die Tools aus?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2019)

Ich mache das aus Hobbygründen durchaus - notwendig ists aber garantiert nicht und es ändert auch weder was wesentlich an der Haltbarkeit ob deine CPU unter Last jetzt 40, 60 oder 90°C warm wird und erst recht nicht ob du das beobachtest oder nicht.

Das einzige was ich immer anhabe ist CoreTemp unten rechts in der Ecke... das ist Gewohnheit. Ansonsten nutze ich Tools wie HWMonitor, MSI Afterburner usw. wenn ich Dinge einstelle oder ausprobiere aber wenn das System dann mal läuft wie ichs möchte bleiben die Monitoring-Funktionen aus. Ich schau ja auch beim Autofahren nicht ständig aufn Öldruck oder sowas.


----------



## facehugger (7. September 2019)

Früher war auch ich deutlich unentspannter was die Temps meiner PC-Hardware anging. Eine Grafikkarte (ich glaub, es war die Anno 2008 sehr flotte XFX GTX 260 Black Edition) überhitzte nicht nur bei mir, da der Kühler “ab Werk“ zu langsam drehte. Ab diesem Vorfall habe ich mit Tools besonders die Temps von CPU/GPU im Auge behalten und war zu jener Zeit fast froh, wenn der Sommer vorbei war und sich der Herbst ankündigte

Ich habe seit längerem eigentlich immer HardwareInfo am Start. Weniger aus Angst vor zu hohen Werten, es ist einfach zur Gewohnheit geworden...

Gruß


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2019)

Ich habe CoreTemp in der Startleiste für die Temperatur und den Takt der CPU, und dann noch (abgesehen von der Uhr rechts oben) die Sidebar-Gadgets Network-Meter und Drives-Meter. Ich kontrolliere damit periodisch (also nicht permanent) einfach nebenher, aber auch bei bestimmten Aufgaben die der PC erledigt, ob alles genau da ist wo es sein soll. Taktet die CPU mit dem gerade nötigen Takt (den ich gelegentlich auch manuell auf maximal 1,2GHz bis 4,5GHz festlege), ist die Temperatur in Ordnung (und damit die WaKü bzw. Kühlung allgemein), stimmt die Auslastung/Transferrate der Laufwerke mit dem aktuellen Zustand des PCs überein (oder finden zb. Zugriffe statt wenn gerade eigentlich keine stattfinden sollten), oder passt die Auslastung der Up- und Download-Rate zum aktuellen Systemzustand (oder lädt wieder irgendwas im Hintergrund Daten hoch oder runter).

Nach all den Jahren mache ich sowas quasi automatisch/unbewusst nebenher.



Fillmore schrieb:


> Schaut ihr da noch drauf? Wenn alles i.d.R. okay ist, macht ihr die Tools aus?


Natürlich laufen die Tools bei mir immer, und ich schaue auch immer mal drauf. Darum geht es ja, dass die Tools mir zeigen, dass die Kiste in Ordnung ist, bzw. wenn irgendwas nicht nach Vorschrift läuft. ^^


Edit:

Ach ja, wenn der PC gerade mal wieder mit der GPU rechnet (GPGPU lokal, oder auch für Distributed-Computing), dann kommt natürlich noch die "Sensors" -Seite von GPUz dazu.


----------



## Cosmas (8. September 2019)

Wenn ich nen System neu mache, dann wird das natürlich auch auf Herz und Nieren getestet, aber sonst wird mal gelegentlich geschaut, besonders aber auch in Extremsituationen, 
wie grosser Hitze und neuen Hungrigen Programmen oder so, aber wenn ich ne Ahnung habe, wie das System üblicherweise drauf is, dann sind solche Check-Abstände eher langfristiger Natur.

Vor allem natürlich auch, weil ich immer drauf achte, was ich mir da genau einbaue und ein gewisses Kühlkonzept und so angedacht ist, dazu alles Customdesigns und Non-Boxed Kühler etc pp.
Eben alles mit mehr Reserven, mehr Airflow und leiser und so.

Hätte ich jedoch solche Kandidaten wie die FE's der 2xxxer Serie im turm, speziell die 2080Ti, würde ich wegen diesem Hitzkpf der ohnehin nahe am Limit gebaut is, sicher auch öfter Tools am laufen haben...^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2019)

Fillmore schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren, wer seine Hardware "beobachtet"?


Wie soll ich denn ansonsten die Regeler in Spielen für meine Bedürfnisse optimal einstellen?
Und ebenso kann man Lüfter und deren Lärm optimieren. Denn oft sind es nur 50U/min
weniger, und schwups hört man den Lüfter nicht mehr.


----------



## drstoecker (8. September 2019)

Im Game läuft es bei mir only afterburner. 
Meist zum testen,  Blende mir sogar in bf5(aus Zeit/Lustmangel nur dieses Game)den Auslastungsgraphen „immer“ ein. Wenn ich was richtig teste mach ich mir zusätzlich den hwinfo noch mit auf, der taskmanager ist permanent auf sobald das System hochgefahren ist.
denke allgemein kann man dazu sagen das mich grundsätzlich das Verhalten der gesammten Hardware interessiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Denn oft sind es nur 50U/min
> weniger, und schwups hört man den Lüfter nicht mehr.



Das ist tatsächlich auch meine Erfahrung. Kurios ist aber: Manchmal sinds auch 100 UPM MEHR und der Lüfter ist weniger störend weil dann irgendne Resonanz weg ist. Ich hab beim Brocken3 ne auf den ersten Blick ziemlich schwachsinnige Lüfterkurve eingestellt - bis 70°C --> 400UPM (nicht hörbar), dann linear hoch ab 80°C --> 1000 UPM (volle Drehzahl, leichtes Rauschen).
Hintergrund: Mit der Standardeinstellung dreht der Lüfter bei längerer CPU-Last (~85°C) um die 850 UPM... was zart ich nenns mal brummt. Wenn ich voll aufdrehe und er bei 950-1000 rauskommt ist das Luftgeräusch zwar minimal lauter aber das Hintergrundbrummen weg was wesentlich angenehmer ist.


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2019)

Ich bewache bei mir die Werte nicht mehr permanent. Früher auf meinen alten Rechner und Win7 hatte ich mit "Open Hardware Monitor" auf dem Desktop ein Gadget laufen lassen.
Das geht jetzt nicht mehr so einfach mit "HWInfo64". Mir hatte mal jemand eine Anleitung genannt, aber das war etwas aufwändiger und ich hatte keine Lust dazu.
Sonst kontrolliere ich dann eher mal stichprobenartig. Im Sommer hatte ich öfter kontrolliert.


----------



## Fillmore (8. September 2019)

Bei mir war der PC ja von Haus aus übertaktet als ich ihn bekommen habe.
Den MSI Command kann man voll wegschmeißen. Für - grade Windows im Idle - unbrauchbar! Da geht gleich alles "Zick-Zack" unnötig hoch, auch die Temps.

Nach dem harten Sommer, überlege ich, auf dem zweiten Monitor meine Stats nicht mehr laufen zu lassen. Das maximale, was ich hatte, waren CPU 76°C Peak (Avg. 62°C) und GPU 72°C Peak (Avg. 63°C)
Alles nachdem ich im BIOS auf DEFAULT gesettet habe! Vorher war die CPU teilweise bis 89°C heiß. Im Winter wohlgemerkt!

Hätte ich nur damals nicht den Fehler mit dem 2K Monitor gemacht  Der hat 75 HZ
Eine Lösung habe ich zwar noch nicht gefunden, aber in Spielen wie Minecraft, Battlefield V, Fortnite, Rocket League "brauche" ich die 75 FPS, damit es flüssig "aussieht".
In GTA 5 z.B. geht in max Details (außer Gras und Kantenglättung) immer die 60 FPS - aber da sieht es genau so "flüssig" aus, wie in z.B. Battlefield V mit 75 FPS. Battlefield V in 60 FPS ist ja ne Katastrophe bei dem Monitor! 

Aber nur mal so: 60 FPS zu 75 FPS sind fast 25% Mehrleistung, die die GPU aufbringen muss in Spitzenzeiten (viele Effekte etc.) um die 75 FPS zu halten.

Hätte ich damals nur zur 2080ti gegriffen 

Früher mit FullHD - kein Thema. Wäre heute auch so. Aber wenn man mal 2K gespielt hat, will man es nicht mehr missen.
Ich habe mir sogar extra mal einen AOE Gaming Monitor gekauft, der FullHD war. 60 FPS easy. Aber Auflösung - bääääääääääääh !!!!!!!!!


----------

